# A few of my builds



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)

I realized I haven't really posted any of my builds, so I 'll do one big thread with a few.

First up is a Tearjerker I built for John Roth of Winger.























Next is a Tearjerker I built for Zach Myers of Shinedown for the attention attention tour.


















Heres a Kliche/KOT combo built for Zach Myers also. If you catch the Smith and Myers shows this is only overdrive he is using!


























Here's another for the Shinedown tour. All the low gain is from this pedal.


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)

This one was built for Joe Bonamassa. Another KOT/Kliche combo.


















Last one for now. KOT built for Jared James Nichols.










More to come!


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)

One of these days I'll learn how to do graphics. I wish I knew how!


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)

Working on this one now.

Its a Guv/Kliche/Module 8/Seabed. Got it all wired up. Taking it apart to send to powdercoat next.


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)

Here's another Wah.


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## fig (Dec 6, 2021)

Great stuff Matt!


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)

This one I'm not supposed to let it get out, so yall dont tell on me! 

This is the newest for Zach Myers for the new Shinedown tour. Small hint to the new album.....


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)

Here's a Valhalla built for Zach. Tour proven!


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)

Random builds


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 6, 2021)

Here's one I built for Wayne Swinny from Saliva.










My Van Halen in a box tribute.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude. You’ve either been super busy or you don’t post your builds, lol


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Dec 7, 2021)

Wow.  "A few" of them ...?


----------



## cooder (Dec 7, 2021)

Very cool stuff! The wah's look particularly great, where do you get the shells from? Are they Crybabies repurposed? Sand blasted and powder coated? Cheers!


----------



## matt3310 (Dec 7, 2021)

The Wah shells are from CE Distribution. They are the raw aluminum pedals.


----------



## eh là bas ma (Dec 7, 2021)

I like the Univibe.

I tend to think that the look of a pedal does a lot and influence greatly our perceptions and the way we feel about how it sounds. In my opinion, a stompboxes kit builder spends much more time thinking and working on the artwork than on the building itself.

It's not logical but, unless you are usually playing in darkness, the more beautiful it looks, the better it will feel in the ears, in my experience. It feels like the paintings on the enclosures trigger something in our imagination....


----------



## fig (Feb 25, 2022)

Finally caught up 

Can I  commission a SuperNova build?


----------

